# Nintendo Direct 17th May 2013



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2013)

EUR & USA Directs tomorrow

Nintendo Direct tomorrow to provide updates on upcoming summer Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games.


----------



## masterchan777 (May 16, 2013)

A new Nintendo Direct with a focus on Wii U spring/summer titles will be streamed tomorrow 17/5 at 3pm BST.

For Wii U titles coming this autumn and beyond, there will be another Nintendo Direct around E3 time in June.....






Source


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (May 16, 2013)

I want a new Metroid :/


----------



## Ryupower (May 16, 2013)

the last one was 1 month  ago (04/17/2103)
so
what will this be abot, wiiU, 3ds , both
Something pre-e3
new games?
new FW?


----------



## Luckkill4u (May 16, 2013)

I want something new :/


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> the last one was 1 month ago (04/17/2103)
> so
> what will this be abot, wiiU, 3ds , both
> Something pre-e3
> ...


 
does say at the top but overshadowed by the massive pics lol


----------



## weavile001 (May 16, 2013)

NEW RHYTHM HEAVEN,GODDAMNIT!!!!


----------



## Gahars (May 16, 2013)

Unrealistic expectations, ho!

I want a new Metroid, 2 new Mario games, and a puppy with spots that look like Danica Patrick's face. It's going to happen, you just have to believe!

EDIT: ITT


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2013)

Hurk I couldn't care less about the WiiU as I don't have one. Bring me more 3DS things. And honestly, a puppy for Gahars, goodness.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2013)

Right, they'll start with _"Have you heard about the Wii U? No, it's not a Wii add-on, it's a whole new system! It's time to upgrade!"_. If anyone asks, I called it.

#Insider_News


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2013)

Haven't most of the Nintendo Directs focused mostly on the Wii U? Why not make the games instead of just talking about them?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 16, 2013)

I want a prequel to Wii Sports
make it happen nintendo


----------



## kehkou (May 16, 2013)

Hopefully some *Smash-*ing news.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2013)

the hype, the hype

going to be good whatever it is


----------



## Taleweaver (May 16, 2013)

So...if my calculations are correct, that's in slightly below than 23 hours, right? 

(it's 17:18 here in GMT+1...that should be 4:18PM in the English timezone...so in 22 hours, 40 minutes, it should start)


If so...I'll probably just miss the beginning (I'm just back from work). But it's still good to know.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> So...if my calculations are correct, that's in slightly below than 23 hours, right?
> 
> (it's 17:18 here in GMT+1...that should be 4:18PM in the English timezone...so in 22 hours, 40 minutes, it should start)
> 
> ...


 
yea that correct, i will just be watching at work lol


----------



## pwsincd (May 16, 2013)

Full image from my email.

Thats 3pm GMT


----------



## Nah3DS (May 16, 2013)

gonna watch this one


----------



## rizzod (May 16, 2013)

calm yourselves fanboys. don't get your hopes up just yet.


----------



## SnAQ (May 16, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## Ryupower (May 16, 2013)

there also will another Nintendo Direct in a few weeks (so before e3)
the will be for the wiiU games for Fall and onward
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/335058920982867969


----------



## Kyle Hyde (May 16, 2013)

Uhm, what games is this one about then? I know Pikmin is a summer title...what else? They gotta fill those ~37 minutes somehow.


----------



## Rockym (May 16, 2013)

So looks like we in NA are getting both Wii U and 3DS info while EU is only getting WiiU info.  Is there a direct for Japan as well?


----------



## chartube12 (May 16, 2013)

I wonder if it has to do with the new super metroid found here: LINK


----------



## gamefan5 (May 16, 2013)

This is for EUROPE! Which focuses only on WiiU. The NA one focuses on both WiiU and 3DS.


----------



## Eerpow (May 16, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Haven't most of the Nintendo Directs focused mostly on the Wii U? Why not make the games instead of just talking about them?


No, there's been like two short ones focusing on stuff we already knew. Only real Wii U announcements from directs are: Yoshi Wii U, Monolith X game, FExSMT and Zelda WW.
Compare that to the amount of titles they've revealed for the 3DS, it's clear that they've put the WiiU on hold and are strongly focusing on 3DS software at the moment. People expect E3 to reveal what they have in store for the Wii U.


----------



## Gaiaknight (May 16, 2013)

Kyle Hyde said:


> Uhm, what games is this one about then? I know Pikmin is a summer title...what else? They gotta fill those ~37 minutes somehow.


 
Game & Wario
Wonderful 101
Wii U Party
Wii Fit U

those 4 are also scheduled for this summer.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

"Oh, and before we end today, take a look at this:"

*massive cryptic teaser for a game that dates e3*


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 16, 2013)

Have crossed fingers for Rune Factory 4(In Europe) and Digimon Decode >.<


----------



## weavile001 (May 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> "Oh, and before we end today, take a look at this:"
> 
> *massive cryptic teaser for a game that dates e3*


True Story.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2013)

see nintendo don need e3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 17, 2013)

don't know if I should get hyped, after all they did say that it's only for spring/summer games and from what we know not much is coming out then. and anything significant that would be announced would likely be for the holiday season.

...

fuck it, hype train it is.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (May 17, 2013)

Not every Direct is a big shocker, we have already had two major ones in January and April, we may get 1 or 2 surprises.


----------



## andy26129 (May 17, 2013)

I'm pumped for Wii U Party and Game and Wario, love to play these with my bro and sis.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Hurk I couldn't care less about the WiiU as I don't have one. Bring me more 3DS things. And honestly, a puppy for Gahars, goodness.


3DS stuff needs to slow down and they need to focus on the WiiU.


Also, Nintendo Direct before E3? NINTENDO IS DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED!


----------



## Bluetank (May 17, 2013)

I hope we get EU's current 3DS deal (buy three get one free), but my gut feeling says no.


----------



## dgwillia (May 17, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Hopefully some *Smash-*ing news.


 
I too look forward to the announcement of an Austin Powers game


----------



## kehkou (May 17, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> I too look forward to the announcement of an Austin Powers game


Hahahah! Yeah, baby, yeah!


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 17, 2013)

I hope for new animal crossing info.


----------



## 2ndApex (May 17, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Haven't most of the Nintendo Directs focused mostly on the Wii U? Why not make the games instead of just talking about them?


 






Hint: One of them is faster than the other.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 17, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Haven't most of the Nintendo Directs focused mostly on the Wii U? Why not make the games instead of just talking about them?


The last Nintendo Direct was pretty much 3DS games up the butt.
And as shocking as this might sound....
*gasp* Nintendo Directs don't affect the development of games *gaaaaasp* o:

As for this, probably nothing to get hyped for. They'll most likely be talking about games we already know are coming out.

There's gonna be one around June as well. Talking about future wii U titles.
http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=202743


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 17, 2013)

Awesome, want new animal crossing new leaf news and maybe dual destinies.


----------



## LTK (May 17, 2013)

Seems like we're getting a lot of these lately. Or just me?


----------



## Snailface (May 17, 2013)

LTK said:


> Seems like we're getting a lot of these lately. Or just me?


It's just E3.

(Nintendo's E3)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2013)

I want to be able to buy the gamepad tablet on its own.
But after reading about how it works, I am not sure if WiiU willl support more than one of those per WiiU?
Still, what if mine breaks -.-


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 17, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> I want to be able to buy the gamepad tablet on its own.
> But after reading about how it works, I am not sure if WiiU willl support more than one of those per WiiU?
> Still, what if mine breaks -.-


 
I'm curious about this too. iirc the WiiU supports 2 at a time MAX, but so far I've not saw anyway of buying a replacement. I suppose we will just need to wait until a game requires 2.

I really hoped to play games against my son with 2 gamepads, Pikmin 3 NEEDS to have this or I'm gutted.


----------



## Opium (May 17, 2013)

I wonder if they'll show off any unannounced games or if it'll all be the ones we already know about - Pikmin 3, Game & Wario, Wonderful 101 etc.


----------



## Chaossaturn (May 17, 2013)

All I want is a release date for Pikmin 3 in the UK, anything else is a bonus.


----------



## lcleong (May 17, 2013)

fantasy life, dragon quest 7, dragon quest monster 3d terry wonderland, senran kagura and what else?


----------



## Mike19 (May 17, 2013)

kehkou said:


> Hopefully some *Smash-*ing news.


 





I just had too do it.


----------



## FireGrey (May 17, 2013)

Slimmmmmm said:


> I'm curious about this too. iirc the WiiU supports 2 at a time MAX, but so far I've not saw anyway of buying a replacement. I suppose we will just need to wait until a game requires 2.
> 
> I really hoped to play games against my son with 2 gamepads, Pikmin 3 NEEDS to have this or I'm gutted.


I've tried to connect two at a time, no idea how.
I hope they announce Mario Kart U!


----------



## LTK (May 17, 2013)

lcleong said:


> fantasy life, dragon quest 7, dragon quest monster 3d terry wonderland, senran kagura and what else?


 
If Fantasy Life and Terry's Wonderland get western release announcements I would be extremely pleased.


----------



## beta4attack (May 17, 2013)

I predict: Pikmin 3, Yarn Yoshi, The Wonderful 101, Game and Wario, Wii Fit U, VC info, some eShop info and summer update. I hope for a little teaser what they have in store for the E3 Direct, too! 8D


----------



## Rizsparky (May 17, 2013)

Isnt Flipnot Studio supposed to be releasing sometime this month?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 17, 2013)

I would like to see more footage of Monolith's X


----------



## KingVamp (May 17, 2013)

In 30mins, right?


----------



## beta4attack (May 17, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I would like to see more footage of Monolith's X


Don't expect that, this Direct is only the schedule of release for summer. All the big guns will probably be in the Direct of June.


----------



## chavosaur (May 17, 2013)

So New sonic game coming soon, New partnership with Sega, Mario and Sonic game coming, some 3ds info, meh.


----------



## KingVamp (May 17, 2013)

$20? Fair, I guess.... Lol @ the box.


----------



## Arizato (May 17, 2013)

No update on Shin Megami Tensei IV for Europe? I am very disappointed, Nintendo.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 17, 2013)

This Nintendo direct was meh.


----------



## pwsincd (May 17, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> I want to be able to buy the gamepad tablet on its own.
> But after reading about how it works, I am not sure if WiiU willl support more than one of those per WiiU?
> Still, what if mine breaks -.-


 
I did read or hear somewhere a new game that will be compatible with two pads.. can't recall where or what it was though. But that would infer you'll be able to buy a second pad I guess.


----------



## Chaossaturn (May 17, 2013)

UK nintendo direct has finished, At least, we got a Pikmin 3 release date, like I hoped for... it also seems like nintendo have a timed sonic exclusive.


----------



## weavile001 (May 17, 2013)

``NABBIT WILL SAVE NINTENDO!!!!!!´´
lol, the guys at the comments section are very funny.


----------



## pwsincd (May 17, 2013)

NSLBU stand alone, I get the feeling they're gonna screw us on the price of this, especially since there's a standalone version.

Did he say the Wonderful wob oh wob. I just loll'ed .

Fekkin Olympics, come on ninty fukk come on, get a hold of yerselves.

Was a bit bland ... still lots of dates for peeps who care for these games.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 17, 2013)

I'm excited for the new videos from Nintendo's channel, not direct: http://www.youtube.com/user/Nintendo
Gonna watch all now


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 17, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> EUR & USA Directs tomorrow
> 
> Nintendo Direct tomorrow to provide updates on upcoming summer Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games.



I'm sorry this is all I read here


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2013)

Did anybody notice Iwata's left eye? It was like partly closed compared to his right. As if he had a stroke right before the camera turned on and Reggie was going "Iwata-San, come on man! Get your body ready!"


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 17, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Did anybody notice Iwata's left eye? It was like partly closed compared to his right. As if he had a stroke right before the camera turned on and Reggie was going "Iwata-San, come on man! Get your body ready!"


 
Last time I noticed it too, he's straining his eyes too much! jk


----------



## weavile001 (May 17, 2013)

I frekin´ loved the new mario and sonic game!.
I hope it has extreme snowboard like the last one....


ShadowSoldier said:


> Did anybody notice Iwata's left eye? It was like partly closed compared to his right. As if he had a stroke right before the camera turned on and Reggie was going "Iwata-San, come on man! Get your body ready!"


Shit iwata!, get it together!.


----------



## hey_suburbia (May 17, 2013)

I'm hoping to hear the Zelda theme fading up from black at the end, then a surprise 3:00 minute trailer of Zelda: Wii U.  Please Nintendo...


----------



## KingVamp (May 17, 2013)

More interest in the Sonic Lost World and how long this exclusive partnership will last.

I hope that comes a long with bringing more Sega games in general over.


----------



## SSVAV (May 17, 2013)

HOLY SH*T A NEW SONIC COLORS GAMEEEEEEEEEE

ADQAZFQSDVQSDFHDGWBXNB


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

So Nintendo's going to try to use Sonic to help sell their system? Huh.

_Oh, the times, they are a-changin..._


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> More interest in the Sonic Lost World and how long this exclusive partnership will last.
> 
> I hope that comes a long with bringing more Sega games in general over.


 
I wonder if it will be like Nintendo's partnership with EA...


----------



## rupok93 (May 17, 2013)

This was such a bore direct. They said the E3 was gonna be relating to Wii U as well, I honestly don't care about it then.


----------



## Chary (May 17, 2013)

Much like everyone else, I'd like some Super Smash Bros news.


----------



## Ryupower (May 17, 2013)

we may need to wait for E3 for smash news
Nintendo reiterates E3 plans - Mario Kart, Mario, Zelda and Smash on-hand


https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/335416341957844992


----------



## T-hug (May 17, 2013)

What a lame Direct HERE'S SONIC AND MARIO OLYMPICS!!!
Wasn't even worth holding.


----------



## weavile001 (May 17, 2013)

I´m the only one hyped for Pikmin 3??


----------



## DaggerV (May 17, 2013)

Nope   Got a Wii-U and monster hunter on way in, now I just wait.


----------



## grossaffe (May 17, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> NSLBU stand alone, I get the feeling they're gonna screw us on the price of this, especially since there's a standalone version.


Did the UK feed not give you guys a price?


----------



## chartube12 (May 17, 2013)

ugh! I was hoping for more 3DS news. This direct was mostly about the Wii Bore U


----------



## Eerpow (May 17, 2013)

Just a reminder direct, nothing new. Not that much left until E3 so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> I want to be able to buy the gamepad tablet on its own.
> But after reading about how it works, I am not sure if WiiU willl support more than one of those per WiiU?
> Still, what if mine breaks -.-


Wii U supports two, but no games (in America at least) support two yet, so there's no need to sell second ones retail yet. I heard that you can get a replacement/repair from Nintendo, though


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 17, 2013)

It was just a "Updates on announced games" direct. So I don't be so disappointed guys.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wii U supports two, but no games (in America at least) support two yet, so there's no need to sell second ones retail yet. I heard that you can get a replacement/repair from Nintendo, though


What if I tell them I lost mine?
would they sell me one?


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 17, 2013)

It was crap. a new Mario game, another stupid sports game and another pikman game. Absolutely nothing that wants me to keep this WiiU.
Looks like I'll be selling it really soon as its already dead. There is nothing coming for it so why keep a dead console.
Dead as no games, its working perfectly but I never turn it on so I might as well sell it while its still worth something.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 17, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> It was crap. a new Mario game, another stupid sports game and another pikman game. Absolutely nothing that wants me to keep this WiiU.
> Looks like I'll be selling it really soon as its already dead. There is nothing coming for it so why keep a dead console.
> Dead as no games, its working perfectly but I never turn it on so I might as well sell it while its still worth something.


 
Reggie is crying and saying *NoooOOOOO!! PLEASE! GiimmEE aA nother chancE ;o;*


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> What if I tell them I lost mine?
> would they sell me one?


I imagine so.

How the heck would you lose a gamepad the size of Texas, though?


----------



## Ryupower (May 17, 2013)

gamepad repair or replacement
from what I have read it is $150


----------



## Chaossaturn (May 17, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I´m the only one hyped for Pikmin 3??


 
I can't wait for it, it is my most anticipated game of the year!


----------



## Taleweaver (May 17, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I´m the only one hyped for Pikmin 3??


Hmm...I wouldn't say "hyped"...but I certainly became interested. This doesn't look like "yet another installment of the franchise", that's for sure.


----------



## blaisedinsd (May 17, 2013)

The big news for me, at least in NA, was the bestbuy partnership.  Bringing E3 to the people.  We will be able to play unreleased Wii U games at bestbuy during E3. 

That's pretty cool.  That's the only reason I ever went to E3 myself.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I imagine so.
> 
> How the heck would you lose a gamepad the size of Texas, though?


LOL I didn't lose it  but  just saying.. so I can get a second one.



Ryupower said:


> gamepad repair or replacement
> from what I have read it is $150


DAFUQ! you serious? damn, I can buy another 3DS with that price o.O almost.


----------



## pwsincd (May 17, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> Did the UK feed not give you guys a price?



no prices ever


----------



## wojiaolsya (May 17, 2013)

Nothing to say, just wait


----------



## chartube12 (May 17, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> no prices ever


 
For the US the prices were 19.99 for the add-on. 29.95 for the standalone version. Your prices shouldn't be too different.


----------



## SSVAV (May 17, 2013)

No one hyped for the new Sonic game?

That artwork... it is gorgeous.

Plus, if that is the new overworld for the game (it obviously seems like it), it means that Lost World may include some form of stage editing or the like.

Seriously? No one?


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

SSVAV said:


> No one hyped for the new Sonic game?
> 
> That artwork... it is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


I just found out (I missed the direct), and I'm really excited. Will be nice to see a new good Sonic game. Generations was a giant leap in the right direction in a lot of ways, but it didn't feel much like a "full" proper Sonic since it was so short.


----------



## beta4attack (May 17, 2013)

NakedFaerie said:


> It was crap. a new Mario game, another stupid sports game and another pikman game. Absolutely nothing that wants me to keep this WiiU.
> Looks like I'll be selling it really soon as its already dead. There is nothing coming for it so why keep a dead console.
> Dead as no games, its working perfectly but I never turn it on so I might as well sell it while its still worth something.


Okay, you might as well sell it now and just cry from regret when the E3 Direct reveals megatons. I mean, really? This one was just a filler for the games they won't bother talk about in the E3 Direct so they can save time on bigger stuff. I mean, the whole Direct was like... 20 minutes?





SSVAV said:


> No one hyped for the new Sonic game?
> 
> That artwork... it is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Actually, I am!  I'm actually sold on this before even seeing any footage. I've missed on Generations, so I really need my Sonic fix! And what's better than getting one on the Wii U to support 3rd parties? XD


----------



## broitsak (May 17, 2013)

I should stop getting so hyped over these >_<


----------



## beta4attack (May 17, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> I should stop getting so hyped over these >_<


You should get hyped for the next one, though  Like I said, this is just a filler to make some space for the E3 Direct.


----------



## Eerpow (May 17, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> You should get hyped for the next one, though  Like I said, this is just a filler to make some space for the E3 Direct.


Good point, now they don't have to bother talking about it once E3 arrives. Thought it was just a pointless Direct at first.


----------



## chartube12 (May 17, 2013)

Why would anyone be excited for a new 3d sonic adventure game? Heroes was crappy. Unleashes normal sonic levels were hell (yes I loved the werehog levels) and shadow's game was poorly executed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Why would anyone be excited for a new 3d sonic adventure game? Heroes was crappy. Unleashes normal sonic levels were hell (yes I loved the werehog levels) and shadow's game was poorly executed.


I'm guessing you didn't play Colors or Generations? Those games are mostly universally considered to be 3D Sonic's triumphant return.


----------



## chartube12 (May 17, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm guessing you didn't play Colors or Generations? Those games are mostly universally considered to be 3D Sonic's triumphant return.


 
First, Generation isn't a 3d adventure game. And I have played it a little.

2nd, yup I have not played colors. my wii is collection dust bunnies.

3rd. Mr. M said the new game is a 3D adventure game. Not a platformer.


----------



## broitsak (May 17, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Why would anyone be excited for a new 3d sonic adventure game? Heroes was crappy. Unleashes normal sonic levels were hell (yes I loved the werehog levels) and shadow's game was poorly executed.


Does it have any screenshots?

And why wouldn't anybody be excited for a new 3D sonic game? What if this is going to be the best ever?


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2013)

I'd rather not judge a game based on a vague teaser image with no additional details.  It could be another Sonic '06 for all we know, or it could be a great game like Sonic Colors.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> And why wouldn't anybody be excited for a new 3D sonic game? What if this is going to be the best ever?


 


Nxenz said:


> new 3D sonic game


 
I think you answered your own question.


----------



## broitsak (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I think you answered your own question.


I see what you did there.

I completely missed the two posts above my previous post.

Colors was a good game, I haven't tried Generations though.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Colors was a good game, I haven't tried Generations though.


 
I think the quality of Colors, and Generations as well, has been greatly exaggerated. They're not awful games by any means, but the Sonic franchise has lowered the bar so much that merely decent games seem like revelations in comparison to what's come before them. It's not hard to look good when you're standing next to Sonic 06.

The amount of bad Sonic games (okay, to be nice, I'll stick with just the 3D titles) outweighs the good ones. Colors and Generations might have been positive steps, but it's going to take a lot more than that to make up for the many failures.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I think the quality of Colors, and Generations as well, has been greatly exaggerated. They're not awful games by any means, but the Sonic franchise has lowered the bar so much that merely decent games seem like revelations in comparison to what's come before them. It's not hard to look good when you're standing next to Sonic 06.
> 
> The amount of bad Sonic games (okay, to be nice, I'll stick with just the 3D titles) outweighs the good ones. Colors and Generations might have been positive steps, but it's going to take a lot more than that to make up for the many failures.


Fair enough, and I agree to an extent. All I was trying to point out is that it's kind of ridiculous to ask "why would anyone be excited for a 3D Sonic game," citing all the bad ones, while on the other hand, most people who played the most recent two games thought they were at least decent, as you say. Of course the Sonic fanbase is going to be excited, especially now that Sega is starting to win back faith that they can pull off a 3D Sonic game at least decently.

Also, what do you mean by 'make up for the many failures'? Last I checked, a good game was a good game, and the "ratio" of previous bad games to good games didn't factor into that judgment.


----------



## SSVAV (May 17, 2013)

You forget that Nintendo and Sega are in it together.

Nintendo is the more experienced developer of platform games, and I think that their help (if they are helping) will be of great aid to the Sonic franchise. As Mario and Sonic have taken quite different paths, they do not compete with each other as violently like they did in the past, and thus this partnership is great news for Sega fans.

Colours was more of an experiment, developed for the cheapest console to make games for. They couldn't risk big on Colours. Turned out it was good, in its own way. It wasn't perfect, but was an evolution for a series that has long searched for its right place.

So it is highly unlikely this one will be like Sonic Adventure because SA's gameplay was unrefined in general: moving in a 3D space at high speeds is very tricky on a platformer. The new Sonic gameplay may take away from it's sandbox nature, but Mario has also taken this path as many of Galaxy's levels follow a predetermined path, unlike SM64 where levels were open areas with a specific objective in mind.

Overall the Sonic franchise hit an all-time low with Sonic 06, murdered by deadlines and bad gameplay. But with each new game the series comes closer to being it's own game, one that I enjoy and love. I can't wait.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 18, 2013)

that world map looked like a ball... SONIC GALAXY in coming!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> that world map looked like a ball... SONIC GALAXY in coming!


I'm surprised no one has said this until now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm surprised no one has said this until now.


they did


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I just found out (I missed the direct), and I'm really excited. Will be nice to see a new good Sonic game. Generations was a giant leap in the right direction in a lot of ways, but it didn't feel much like a "full" proper Sonic since it was so short.


I've never been hyped for a Sonic game. I've never tried colors, but I enjoyed Generations quite a bit. It was a bit "busy" if that makes sense, but the gameplay was fun and it was very much playable and enjoyable. I don't like being timed and getting "A's" or anything, or the red stars, I'd prefer if those were left out, but I'm a little bit excited for the Sonic games to come. Sega has been improving lately, so I'm curious as to how they will do it.


----------



## weavile001 (May 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I've never been hyped for a Sonic game. I've never tried colors, but I enjoyed Generations quite a bit. It was a bit "busy" if that makes sense, but the gameplay was fun and it was very much playable and enjoyable. I don't like being timed and getting "A's" or anything, or the red stars, I'd prefer if those were left out, but I'm a little bit excited for the Sonic games to come. Sega has been improving lately, so I'm curious as to how they will do it.


The best I can get is B rank.......
Also, I bet this new sonic game is related to galaxy, because the planet seems to be tiny and it has strange colors.


----------



## hhs (May 20, 2013)

I gotta admit that was pretty much the worst Nintendo Direct I've ever seen. Others may have slipped my radar and dodged the title but this one sure didn't.

I don't care about a glorified Mario reskin for a game I had no intention of ever buying. I don't care about cell phone games like ninja jump that take you out of the game by reminding you that you're in your living room constantly and need to exit the tv. I respect Pikmin, enough that I played the first one, but there's no upgrade with the 2nd or 3rd release. It still looks and probably plays like a gamecube game. I'm not sure how many more hours I'm willing to dedicate to waiting for an AI to carry a number block from point A to point B.

Nintendo is bringing out the heavy hitters for E3 and I get that but it makes me ask why they even had this Direct at all when they had nothing to show for it. We know Smash, Zelda and Pokemon are coming but Nintendo needs to bring in something fresh and sustainable. Pumping out stupid little flash games and reskins, retreads of middling IPs aren't going to help with more than a sugar crash. A new IP like Retro's version of Metroid that appeals to older players would be nice.

If one of their best and best selling franchises (we'll use Zelda) is being outsold by a franchise that was only born this very generation Nintendo is doing something terribly wrong. Since the launch of Mass Effect (10.2 million combined), Zelda (bringing in 9.9 million combined). Their biggest game of that timeframe (Skyward) barely outsold the first Mass Effect game (completely lacking in brand recognition). I'm not going to argue over quality with fan boys from either aisle but it illustrates pretty clearly that Nintendo could afford to put a new IP towards older game demographics. They're neglect is getting overshadowed by upstarts so easily.


----------



## grossaffe (May 20, 2013)

hhs said:


> If one of their best and best selling franchises (we'll use Zelda) is being outsold by a franchise that was only born this very generation Nintendo is doing something terribly wrong. Since the launch of Mass Effect (10.2 million combined), Zelda (bringing in 9.9 million combined). Their biggest game of that timeframe (Skyward) barely outsold the first Mass Effect game (completely lacking in brand recognition). I'm not going to argue over quality with fan boys from either aisle but it illustrates pretty clearly that Nintendo could afford to put a new IP towards older game demographics. They're neglect is getting overshadowed by upstarts so easily.


What exactly constitutes a game for the older demographics?  Bald Brooding Badasses, Blood, and Boobs?


----------



## hhs (May 20, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> What exactly constitutes a game for the older demographics? Bald Brooding Badasses, Blood, and Boobs?


Come on, don't do this to me man. I love pokemon as much as kids do, hell probably more. But you can tell a game made for children from one made for older crowds. The bald space marine thing is exactly what I'm _not_ saying which I made clear. I said it doesn't have to be hyper violent machismo nonsense because that too is ironically child oriented. I listed Metroid Prime as an example. A game that at least exists in a world of depth. It sets a tone and a world of inspection.

There's no adult themes in a game like Kirby. It lacks ethics, philosophy, character development, battles of wits, politics and pretty much everything that could be implemented to make an adult game. It's just happy colorful apple trees and slices of cake. Can be fun but once you put it down you don't walk away from it with anything new. A game could be adult oriented by approaching real world issues and presentation like LA Noire. It could carry simple but ominous Brother's Grimm-like delivery like Shadow of the Colossus or Dark Souls. It could be about taking down an imperialist empire and challenging assumptions. The closest I've seen to this from Nintendo are Fire Emblem and Advance Wars: Days of Ruin but neither of them really escapes hammy-ness.

I'm just saying Nintendo could make use of the types of presentations that grab headlines. Bioshock Infinite is lauded as a game for thinkers. That attracts the adults that the violence missed. Why can't Nintendo make a game which has a smart narrative instead of assuming everyone is too stupid to enjoy it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2013)

hhs said:


> I gotta admit that was pretty much the worst Nintendo Direct I've ever seen. Others may have slipped my radar and dodged the title but this one sure didn't.
> 
> I don't care about a glorified Mario reskin for a game I had no intention of ever buying. I don't care about cell phone games like ninja jump that take you out of the game by reminding you that you're in your living room constantly and need to exit the tv. I respect Pikmin, enough that I played the first one, but there's no upgrade with the 2nd or 3rd release. It still looks and probably plays like a gamecube game. I'm not sure how many more hours I'm willing to dedicate to waiting for an AI to carry a number block from point A to point B.
> 
> ...


 
Mass Effect is also more easily to be purchased. Zelda is only on Nintendo consoles, and Mass Effect is on Steam, Origin, PC (I mean boxed copies), PS3, 360, WiiU now, obviously it's going to sell more. And also considering that between Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword (I'm only using the main Zelda games), Mass Effect has been able to release a trilogy (few months passed Skyward Sword but the point still stands).


----------



## hhs (May 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mass Effect is also more easily to be purchased. Zelda is only on Nintendo consoles, and Mass Effect is on Steam, Origin, PC (I mean boxed copies), PS3, 360, WiiU now, obviously it's going to sell more. And also considering that between Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword (I'm only using the main Zelda games), Mass Effect has been able to release a trilogy (few months passed Skyward Sword but the point still stands).


That is a better point than what the previous guy said but it is _making the wrong argument_. I'm not saying that Zelda is a worse seller than Mass Effect. I'm saying if a new (unknown quantity) IP from a far less powerful developer can hit the stratosphere and go toe-to-toe with Nintendo, it is either being exceptional or Nintendo is performing poorly. In either case, Nintendo should be analyzing and utilizing the things that the other developer is doing to improve their own performance where it succeeds.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 20, 2013)

hhs said:


> That is a better point than what the previous guy said but it is _making the wrong argument_. I'm not saying that Zelda is a worse seller than Mass Effect. I'm saying if a new (unknown quantity) IP from a far less powerful developer can hit the stratosphere and go toe-to-toe with Nintendo, it is either being exceptional or Nintendo is performing poorly. In either case, Nintendo should be analyzing and utilizing the things that the other developer is doing to improve their own performance where it succeeds.


 
We're talking about BioWare though. They're not exactly that small of a company, they're well known and highly praised for their games. They've been around since 1995 making fantastic games that everyone loves. Everything they touch gets really high scores, they're that good. Zelda on the other hand is a franchise that simply does not reach out to everybody.


----------



## grossaffe (May 20, 2013)

hhs said:


> Come on, don't do this to me man. I love pokemon as much as kids do, hell probably more. But you can tell a game made for children from one made for older crowds. The bald space marine thing is exactly what I'm _not_ saying which I made clear. I said it doesn't have to be hyper violent machismo nonsense because that too is ironically child oriented. I listed Metroid Prime as an example. A game that at least exists in a world of depth. It sets a tone and a world of inspection.
> 
> There's no adult themes in a game like Kirby. It lacks ethics, philosophy, character development, battles of wits, politics and pretty much everything that could be implemented to make an adult game. It's just happy colorful apple trees and slices of cake. Can be fun but once you put it down you don't walk away from it with anything new. A game could be adult oriented by approaching real world issues and presentation like LA Noire. It could carry simple but ominous Brother's Grimm-like delivery like Shadow of the Colossus or Dark Souls. It could be about taking down an imperialist empire and challenging assumptions. The closest I've seen to this from Nintendo are Fire Emblem and Advance Wars: Days of Ruin but neither of them really escapes hammy-ness.
> 
> I'm just saying Nintendo could make use of the types of presentations that grab headlines. Bioshock Infinite is lauded as a game for thinkers. That attracts the adults that the violence missed. Why can't Nintendo make a game which has a smart narrative instead of assuming everyone is too stupid to enjoy it.


Sorry, didn't mean to come off _too_ snarky there.  But if you're looking for a game that has depth of characters and story, politics, betrayal, vengeance, etc., then you should play Xenoblade Chronicles.  We know it's getting a sequel (or at the least a spiritual sequel as what Monolith's 'X' is hasn't been explicitly stated) that's probably three years in development, so that should give mature Wii U gamers something to look forward to.

I think Pandora's Tower sounds like another game that would fit your description; you have to kill monsters and rip their flesh out to feed to a vegetarian so that she does not become a monster herself.  While Nintendo did not directly develop this game, they did recognize the potential in the studio previously known for producing games based on anime series' and came to them about making a completely new game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

hhs said:


> Come on, don't do this to me man. I love pokemon as much as kids do, hell probably more. But you can tell a game made for children from one made for older crowds. The bald space marine thing is exactly what I'm _not_ saying which I made clear. I said it doesn't have to be hyper violent machismo nonsense because that too is ironically child oriented. I listed Metroid Prime as an example. A game that at least exists in a world of depth. It sets a tone and a world of inspection.
> 
> There's no adult themes in a game like Kirby. It lacks ethics, philosophy, character development, battles of wits, politics and pretty much everything that could be implemented to make an adult game. It's just happy colorful apple trees and slices of cake. Can be fun but once you put it down you don't walk away from it with anything new. A game could be adult oriented by approaching real world issues and presentation like LA Noire. It could carry simple but ominous Brother's Grimm-like delivery like Shadow of the Colossus or Dark Souls. It could be about taking down an imperialist empire and challenging assumptions. The closest I've seen to this from Nintendo are Fire Emblem and Advance Wars: Days of Ruin but neither of them really escapes hammy-ness.
> 
> I'm just saying Nintendo could make use of the types of presentations that grab headlines. Bioshock Infinite is lauded as a game for thinkers. That attracts the adults that the violence missed. Why can't Nintendo make a game which has a smart narrative instead of assuming everyone is too stupid to enjoy it.


I get what you're saying, but I really think it's just not Nintendo's MO. Not every company is going to make adult-oriented games. Conversely, not every company is going to make universal or family oriented games either. Sure there are exceptions like Ubisoft, who make both Rayman and Assassin's Creed, but that doesn't happen terribly often.


----------

